# Making photobook via snapfish or shutterfly



## Lindagmcd (Sep 2, 2019)

I just organized all my photos on Lightroom and wanted to use this organization to make a photobook using snapfish or Shutterfly or Costco.  However when I try to upload the pictures none of my folders appear.  I can get the unorganized photos but not the folders.  How do I transfer my organized folders to an outside photobook?


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.  Have you exported the images from LR?  And can you see them in Windows File Explorer?

--Ken


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 4, 2019)

One option is: Jeffrey's "Folder Publisher" Lightroom Plugin


----------



## Lindagmcd (Sep 4, 2019)

I have the web-based version.  It looks like Jeffrey's only works with Classic.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 4, 2019)

Lindagmcd said:


> I have the web-based version. It looks like Jeffrey's only works with Classic.



Sorry, i didn't read your question good enough!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Lindagmcd, welcome to the forum!

Have you saved the edited photos to a folder on your hard drive? You might want to create one hard drive folder for each LR album.


----------



## garlicprawnswithsalt (Oct 27, 2020)

It could even just be a problem with your computer uploading  the photos onto the website, perhaps  you might be better off sending the photos directly to a smaller company, I know a few companies that do this, i'll attach a link below that might be worth looking into 

https://www.supaphoto.com/


----------



## Yvon (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi, I use snap fish but I have to export my images from Lightroom into photos on my pc first.  Snap fish will then access your photos on your pc rather than from Lightroom.


----------

